# Is anyone going to Halloween and Vine?



## ducdukgoose68 (Sep 15, 2008)

I checked out the website for the event (http://www.halloweenandvine.com/). Looks like some very cool items will be there, but unfortunately it is too far. Do they ever do the show on the east coast? I guess it would lose the "Hollywood & Vine" play on words elsewhere.


----------



## doctoru2 (Oct 13, 2008)

sweetbfolkart said:


> I will be showing my work at Halloween and Vine and am wondering if anyone from the forum will be going?
> 
> it is a halloween art show in Petaluma Ca - and it is really worth seeing.
> 
> ...


I used to live in Petaluma! I now live in Santa Rosa. Thanks for the info (I wonder if we ever went to each other's parties?). This looks fun!


----------



## sweetbfolkart (Jul 8, 2011)

If you live within driving you HAVE to go - if you love Halloween this will be a thrill. Get there early though - last year the line started at 6am. 

some of the artists are highly collectible - Jack Rhodes usually sells out after the first 30 minutes - so getting there early to see everything is important.

Edgar and Edgar antiques sets up a totally gothic and totally Halloween antique display - really uniqe items. 

look me up if you go


----------



## sweetbfolkart (Jul 8, 2011)

*East Coast Show*

If you are looking for a show on the East Coast - there is the Spookytime Jingles Soiree. 

A smaller show, but still a great place to pick up original Halloween art. Some of the artists at the soiree have licensed reproduction lines - so seeing them in person and being able to buy the one-of-a-kinds is a big deal.

the art is very eclectic and there is something for everyone. This year Will Bezeck will be there - he is an amazing artist and his pieces are fantastic in person.



info at : http://www.spookytimejingles.com/soiree/


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Ravens Grin Art soon on-line*

We alreay have a few things ready, a small print of the house I drew and a clown picture called "Houdini's Helper".
We have already sold 4 or 5 items.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, I should be attending! Would love to see some of you there


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

This looks like fun. A bit of a drive for us but I think we'll go!


----------



## ducdukgoose68 (Sep 15, 2008)

Sweetbfolkart, thanks for the info for the east coast show.


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the East Coast one..It's about ten minutes from my house!! It looks really cool, I'll have to start saving up!


----------



## sweetbfolkart (Jul 8, 2011)

You guys will totally love these shows! - My name is Amelia Schaefer - "Sweet B Folk Art" - If you see something you like at my table and mention the Halloween Forum -I will totally give you a discount  FYI - I think both shows are about $5.00 to get in.- and it's worth it.... I buy pieces from different artists each year and they are almost always cheaper than trying to by on ebay or off of an online website.

Some artists only sell at the shows - like Jack Rhodes - he has had museum exhibits of his Halloween Work - and he pretty much only sells at shows and makes custom pieces - I don't even think he has a website or blog.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I may go... This sounds very interesting! Do I hear of a possible Road trip??... *


----------



## missbook (Sep 8, 2010)

Mr.Book and I are totally in. I am from the bay area but hadn't heard of it.


----------



## sweetbfolkart (Jul 8, 2011)

You guys are going to LOVE it! - seriously, I remember the first time I attended - the art is so amazing, sort of a combination of new ideas with a very vintage feel - please stop by and see me - I would love to hear your reaction. My business name is Sweet B FOlk art - just look for the "candy" and you will find me!

If you are staying in Petaluma for the night there is also an antique flea market held on the main street on Sunday.


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

I was hoping to attend this year as I did a few years back but never got a response when I submitted my work for review. 

Maybe it's because my work is not a vintage style? Not sure. Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## sweetbfolkart (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, I can't comment on the jury process for the show - I know they get a ton of requests and are very limitied on spaces - perhaps you could come to see and shop the show? If you are an artist there is a great art retreat going on at the same time - and they are having a trunk show on the Saturday night - there will be lots of artists and it should be a fun place to meet new people with the same interests. 

B


----------

